
Celebrities, CEOs & a former president attended Steve Jobs memorial - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/17/celebrities_ceosa_former_president_attended_steve_jobs_memorial.html
======
simplekoala
Wondering why Rahm Emmanuel, Chicago mayor was on invitees list. Any guesses?

